# 2year old DS wants to make friends in South West London



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi!

I am thinking it might be nice to meet and make friendships with other mums in similar circumstances, only one child, yearning for more so our babies have siblings but in the mean time worried they don't have peers to relate to.

I have friends with children, but only two with similar age, one of whom lives far away so I don't see that often.  I would really like DS to have close friendships he has formed in childhood in case these are all he has growing up.

If anyone lives close by, and willing to meet, please give me a shout!  I live in Streatham SW16

Sabah xx


----------

